#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Smartplant SP3D Admin for isometric and Piping GA extraction

## pv0203

Hi, we have a smartplant 3D model that needs:
- Isometric extracted. Currently it's been extracted but we need someone who knows how to setup the extraction properly as some of the properties need to fixed prior to extraction.
- Piping GA needs to be extracted.
- One or two valves need to be created.



This is an urgent work and access will be provided via Teamviewer or VPN.See More: Smartplant SP3D Admin for isometric and Piping GA extraction

----------


## mrbeen

Grate news...

i was found SP3D 2014 R1 is now on 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


go get it...

mrbeen

----------

